# Some Turkey Calls



## Hayseedboy (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi All,

Here are my first picture posts.  

First is flame boxelder with a FB hollow striker, then spalted maple, then osage with reds and greens in it.  The last three are another flame boxelder and two maples.

They are all 3" slate over slate soundboards and purr like a pretty old hens.

LR


----------



## edman2 (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice, nice,nice!  So which ones are you bringing to me? )


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow those are stunning


----------



## mickr (Aug 16, 2009)

excellent wood/color/finishing


----------



## johnnycnc (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice stuff, Larry!


----------



## bitshird (Aug 16, 2009)

Larry those are beautiful, I like the Flame Boxelder


----------



## JohnU (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow!  those are beautiful.  I cant decide which one I like best.  I think its a tie between the Osage Orange and the bottom Boxelder flame.  I sure could have used one of these this past spring. lol     Another "Someday" project....


----------



## hewunch (Aug 16, 2009)

Those are beautiful! May I ask where you get your slate from?


----------



## HawksFeather (Aug 16, 2009)

Great looking calls.  I haven't seen tone holes like a couple of those before.

Jerry


----------



## Hayseedboy (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks all!

Hewunch.  That slate came from Pennsylvania Slate company.  It's quite consistent in size.  

Larry


----------



## DavePowers (Aug 17, 2009)

"purr like a pretty old hens"

Everyone knows it the not so pretty hens the Tom's like.

Great looking calls have you been making them long.

Dave


----------



## savage0809 (Aug 17, 2009)

Great Looking calls .how did you do them ,i would like to try a few .Thanks Bill


----------



## Hayseedboy (Aug 18, 2009)

Dave,

Yup it is the old experienced hen that he likes... but that's why I think she's purdy!  She draws him in   Been what I've been trying to accomplish and have with this bunch 

Savage, turn them similar to a bowl.  Took quite a few tosses at the trash can to get it right.  If you do try them... use cheap wood until you get the sound you are looking for!  If not, you kick yourself when they look great but sound more like a seagull than a turkey.

lr


----------

